# old Nissan pick-up, what rims!!???



## eddydee (Dec 5, 2010)

I just got a Nissan King Cab, 1991 - 4x4
it needs a couple or rims as these are too bent to be fixed
- will any 6 lug nut, 15 inch rim do?
I'm getting all sorts of different info phoning around and can't figure it out

thanks


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey there eddy...welcome.

15" Pathfinder rims will fit as well as Toyota. Pretty sure the 2WD pick-ups had 14"s. Making sure the rim clears the caliper is what you have to watch for. Best to bolt it on and spin it.

Not sure where you are, but in my neck of the woods spare rims are fairly easy to come by...steel and aluminum. I bought a set of steelies for my winter tires for $15.00 / rim.

Good luck!


----------



## eddydee (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi Grug, thanks for the info, hopefully it can help.
In case you have a minute - do you know if a 14" , 16" or 17" would fit as well? 
- do you know if any year pathfinder or toyota, 15", 6 bolt rim would fit?
and finally do you know whether they stamp the size anywhere on the rim - I know I need 139.7
I live in Winnipeg Manitoba Canada, still no luck - almost but the guy just sold them


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

86.5 to 95 pathy rims will work...16 will work as well.. any bigger and it kind of depends on the tire size.

ur truck might have some kind of lift on it but usually stay about 30 inches or less in tire height..


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey Zane...good to see you back! Haven't heard from you in awhile.

Hey Eddy, keep in mind that as you change the overall diameter of your wheels, your speedometer might not be as accurate. Also, keep in mind that your spare tire won't match the other four...unless of course you are consistent with changing all five rims / tires.

There are sites where you can figure out how much a change in wheel diameter will mess with your speedo.


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tire size calculator*



Grug said:


> Hey Zane...good to see you back! Haven't heard from you in awhile.
> 
> Hey Eddy, keep in mind that as you change the overall diameter of your wheels, your speedometer might not be as accurate. Also, keep in mind that your spare tire won't match the other four...unless of course you are consistent with changing all five rims / tires.
> 
> ...


----------



## skramer360 (Aug 14, 2005)

I've got 15" Mitsubishi rims on my '95 4x4. Fit perfect but 1" narrower.


----------

